# Bosch Colt



## royce (Nov 7, 2010)

Has anyone built a mount for the Bosch Colt?

It looks like the housing is round so it should be pretty easy. I would just need to know the size.

I use PC 7310's right now and am looking at replacing them with the Colt. I can get the collet and nut from Precise Bits for them so they must be machined pretty tight to start with. Also, they appear to have a good availability of parts which is important for me as I tend to wear them out pretty fast.

Royce Bunnell
OB Cues


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Royce! The best that I can suggust is to find another one that You can copy the base as best as possible.then You have a foot print to start with.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I plan to get the Bosh Colt for my new CNC and I will build the mount out of 3/4" plywood. I don’t know the size yet but should not be too difficult to measure it once I get the unit, waiting for a sale.

Did you try this? CNC Routers, Routers for Wood, Routers for Plastic and CNC Plasma Cutter

Depending on the price, I may also get a machine shop to make the mount out of two 1/4" aluminum pieces.


----------



## royce (Nov 7, 2010)

I should have thought to look on K2's website.

By the way they made it, it must be round, so I can just make one from aluminum easy enough. I wish I knew the diameter, I would make the mount before I get the router. It's probably better that I wait though. As soon as I make it ahead of time I will get something wrong! LOL

Thanks for the info guys!

Royce Bunnell
OB Cues


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Royce

It's best if you have one in your hand 1st..If you want I will mike it for you . 



=====



royce said:


> I should have thought to look on K2's website.
> 
> By the way they made it, it must be round, so I can just make one from aluminum easy enough. I wish I knew the diameter, I would make the mount before I get the router. It's probably better that I wait though. As soon as I make it ahead of time I will get something wrong! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Guitar_Jen (Nov 21, 2010)

*here are some pictures of how i mounted my Bosch*

I have built just such a mount and have photographed it for you
IMG]http://www.webayallday.com/colt001.jpg[/IMG] 

























i hope these pictures help. it was really quite simple i made it by cutting three pieces of aluminum stock about 3/8" thick on a bandsaw, bored the holes on a drill press and smothed everything out with a belt sander. Next i drilled holes to attach everything with hex head cap screws, i did not have to weld anything. finally i used to set screws to hold the router in place. Make sure you have a tight fit and that the holes for the router are accurately aligned. the whole project took me about three hours, the materials cost about five dollars.

If you have any problems seeing the photes or you would like the raw images i can e-mail them to you

good luck!
Jennifer


----------



## Guitar_Jen (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi royce, 

i have built the very mount you are speaking of. I crerated a reply with photographs i took of it just for you , but it does not show up in this forum, perhaps because i am a new member. if you send me an e-mail to: jennifer (at) webayallday (dot) com i will send you the images with instructions. it is simple to make and only requires some flat aluminum stock, i used three eighths inch, a bandsaw (or hacksaw) and a drillpress to cut the hole for the router and to drill and tap the holes for the cap screws that hold the whole thing together.

good luck,
Jennifer


----------

